# Looking for DM clear working GSD studs



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm looking for degenerative myelopathy CLEAR working German shepherd studs. 

I would also consider looking at clear young male for purchase or puppy too. 

I'm trying to find breeders to network with who have tested for this (or will be testing dogs soon) 

Hopefully this will be catching on with breeders everywhere its a $65.00 OFA cheek swab test. 

Thanks !


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I didn't realize they had come out with a DNA test for this. Who is doing the test, and are they studying any other breeds? I haven't really been following it in the GSD, although I knew it was a problem. I didn't realize they had discovered it was an autoimmune problem. 

I've met a few Malinois over the years with what the owners vets called DM (diagnosed via x-rays), I always figured it was just caused by injury. Makes you go "hmmm".


----------



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

it is done through OFA, $65 cheek swab test for all breeds. http://www.offa.org/dnatesting/index.html 
That is a link that shows all the new/newer dna tests available for many breeds. 

DM cant be diagnosed through xray and becuase it generally shows up late in life as "wobbly back end". You can breed OFA excellent hips and get a DM dog ! (course there are other back ailments that affect GSDs, but this is one a least we can eliminate eventually from what I understand) 

I am by no means an expert; this is just new to me since my working 7 1/2 yr old dog was diagnosed with DM and I learned all about it the hard way. She had OFA GOOD cert hips at 5 years old. To further complicate things, you cant just look at a really old gsd and say he is not affected because he has a sound back end. Some affected dogs do not become symptomatic but do carry both genes of disease. 

But though good genetic planning you can still breed an affected dog to a clear dog and produce only carriers in a litter. So breeders should not be afraid to test- an affected dog just means you should breed to a clear. And carrier bred to clear is even better. So it becomes a matter of filtering the dogs and how they should be bred just like we do for hips/elbows. 

I had 5 tested some from similar and some from separate bloodlines and they are all recessive gene carriers. (means they will never show symptoms of disease). Not the best of news but not the worst either- I'm thankful and now searching dilligently for working studs I like that are clear. I just know I wont go through this again if it can be avoided


----------

